# OH Steelhead Newb



## shermpa (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello all!
It's awesome that I found this forum!

My buddy and I are looking at coming out for some steelhead fishing. We have fished Erie for years, but never OH. We are strictly CnR fisherman. Looking for some different action before our Penns Creek is ready for us....
We are bringing a friend who has never steelhead or fly fished before and recently lost his daughter in a car accident a few weeks ago, so we at looking to put him on fish and having a good time!

We are driving 6+ hours from PA, and staying in the Willoughby area. Our plan is to come out March 10 13, providing that the water levels are ok.

Are there fresh chrome coming into the rivers now? We thought with all this rain, they have to be!
Do you run into tons of guys fishing, and if so....is there a lot of water to get away from the crowds?
We are used to walking to find our own spots...it's not an issue.
Thanks in advance for any info./tips/suggestions....it is much appreciated!!

Also, any recommendations for places to eat? We like good beers and good food!! We are staying in Willoughby area....


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

This'll help - http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/public-...ir-fishing-maps/river-and-stream-fishing-maps


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

YOu never know with the weather but new fish are entering streams now. As far as others fishing, Rocky River gets the most pressure but because it has the most public access. This may be a busy Spring since I was at the Rocky for lunch today and fishable areas had more fisherman than I would have expected. Used to be I still had rivers to myself until April. Most people in OH don't like to walk so you may be able to out distance most. 

Sorry to hear about your friends daughter. I lost a good friend in College 30 years ago and my heart still breaks for her and her family. Fishing is the only thing that keeps me sane. 

Good luck, 
Rickerd


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah definitely check out the maps creekcrawler posted , also keep a good eye on the flows there's a sticky at the top of the page that gives you an idea about decent flows for the major tribs, probably more of a mud base to most of our rivers compared to PA , so if there's a turbidity gage on the rivers you want to fish that will be helpful for you , willoughby is a good middle ground between most of the stocked rivers , you should be good with plenty of fresh fish and most people are helpful especially to outta towners, good luck and condolences to your buddy on his loss !


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

MK makes a good point about the soil in our streams. Pay more attention to the flow and level than the color of water. The fish see much better than we do. Just be careful wading in areas with heavy flow that you are unfamiliar with. A number of spots with slippery bedrock that you may not see below your feet. I guess I'm trying to say, don't let the chocolate milk deter your efforts. The fish are coming in and as long as the water temps stay above 40, will keep coming in with each rain.
Rickerd


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

I saw 7 caught today on the chagrin it was falling and kinda dirty . theres fish


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

As long the rivers are not too muddy you will def. get into some fish. The rivers will be full them. Focus your efforts on deep runs and pools. Marabou jigs, spawn and emerald shiners if your drifting will produce lots of fish. The rivers will be busy so get out early before or just at sunup. It helps to scout the rivers out before hand if your not familiar with them so you know exactly where you wana fish. Google earth great for that. 

There's lots of good choices in downtown Willoughby to eat and drink. My favorite restaurant and brewery is Brim. You also have the Willoughby Brewing Company and whole bunch of other bars and restaurants. In my opinion Brim has the best food.


----------



## shermpa (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks for the info. guys, much appreciated!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

OK if we get much more rain, you may be able to ride your boat here.


----------



## shermpa (Feb 28, 2018)

It looks like the levels will be good soon, hopefully the rain coming will not blow them up again! The long range weather looks decent from Thurs. on!
As of now, we are coming out to fish Sun.- Tues.
Hopefully all this rain really brought in a lot of fresh chrome and they are everywhere....


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

The steelies are heading into the shallows trying to spawn. Scared 3 groups walking the shallows the other day


----------

